# Woodturning a candlestick from a huge log.



## DutchShedWoodshop (Mar 15, 2018)

Yesterday i turned a candlestick from this huge piece of beech wood. This was the maximum that could fit in my lathe. I am very satisfied with the end result although my lathe broke at the end of this project..


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Dutch,
One thing to remember when using logs for blanks is you still have the pith in the middle. A lot of times, the pith will cause cracks to form, best to cut the log in such a way to get rid of the pith. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Is it the pith that causes the splits/cracks? Since the pith is drilled out for the candle stick, does that remove the "cause" of splitting?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

The pith doesn't cause the cracks. Drilling the center may or may not get rid of it. The pith isn't always right in the center. When I cut up a log for blanks, I usually make two cuts, one on each side of the pith and get rid of that slice. Then I'll cut the rest into bowl blanks, peppermill blanks, tool handle blanks, etc. then I'll seal the end grain areas with Anchorseal and set the money aside to dry out. I usually write the date on them, too.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## DutchShedWoodshop (Mar 15, 2018)

firehawkmph said:


> The pith doesn't cause the cracks. Drilling the center may or may not get rid of it. The pith isn't always right in the center. When I cut up a log for blanks, I usually make two cuts, one on each side of the pith and get rid of that slice. Then I'll cut the rest into bowl blanks, peppermill blanks, tool handle blanks, etc. then I'll seal the end grain areas with Anchorseal and set the money aside to dry out. I usually write the date on them, too.
> Mike Hawkins


Thank you for your input!


----------

